# beer lovers around?



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Where are all the beer fans??

People;
who would drink just for the sake of drinking,
who would have some company along beer instead of beer along some company,
who would prefer to have a beer instead of coffee after a tiring day at work,
who go out for a beer but end up with at least three,
who believe beer actually is a soft drink,
who won't mind to travel a long distance just to have a cold beer,
who has more beer than any other thing in the fridge,
who love Germans just for the reason that they're the best at brewing beer,

you're most welcome here )

Thank god I've got one friend in Dubai who fits into this description but why not find new people with the same attitude?? 

I'll be in Jebel Ali Club this Thursday so might organize something if other beer lovers show up too.. Even if no one shows up I'll be there anyway so everyone is actually welcome


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

_who love Germans just for the reason that *they're the best at brewing beer*_,

Like German people ... yes ... but the rest IS debatable!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say that Czech beer is the best in the world...

I do miss proper English bitter on draft.

-


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

I love bad beer.. Fosters, Heineken and Carlsberg... but I love'em! I guess I have a bad taste in beer.

According to "beer professionals" the beer I mentioned is "just watered down piss" :s

I wish I can join you but I don't drive, and Jebel Ali is too far.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Erdinger, Paulaner, Hofbrau...

The Germans :clap2:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ossy said:


> I love bad beer.. Fosters, Heineken and Carlsberg... but I love'em! I guess I have a bad taste in beer.
> QUOTE]
> 
> They are pissy lagers not beer!!!!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

oh my god what have I done?? I just started world war 3 just over beer


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

BBC do the best beers in Dubai - that's Belgian Beer Cafe in Crowne Plaza Festival City - if that's too far try the Blue Bar at the Novotel at Trade Centre - and they have live Jazz and Blues on a Thursday/Friday night - great place for a "different" night out with no plastic people to be seen.

Oh and I don't drink beer, no, no not me, never nope.....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

qetadgzcb said:


> oh my god what have I done?? I just started world war 3 just over beer


I'll be hoping the Germans win this one lane:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ve haf vays ov making you pissed


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

thumbs up for this haha :thumb:



Gavtek said:


> I'll be hoping the Germans win this one lane:


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Alright now I'm guessing that they've their own brewery here?? If so now it's a must for me to pay them a visit very soon 

And how can you say no to beer, that's treason!! 



Andy Capp said:


> BBC do the best beers in Dubai - that's Belgian Beer Cafe in Crowne Plaza Festival City - if that's too far try the Blue Bar at the Novotel at Trade Centre - and they have live Jazz and Blues on a Thursday/Friday night - great place for a "different" night out with no plastic people to be seen.
> 
> Oh and I don't drink beer, no, no not me, never nope.....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No it's all imported - there are no (legal) breweries here - A year back I talked to some people about setting up a micro brewery bar - you know where you brew the beer behind the bar - the answer was no way, never etc.

Probably needed more WASTA!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

That's a disappointment but still will give the place a try.. As long as it's about beer, I'm always open to new suggestions :rockon:



Andy Capp said:


> No it's all imported - there are no (legal) breweries here - A year back I talked to some people about setting up a micro brewery bar - you know where you brew the beer behind the bar - the answer was no way, never etc.
> 
> Probably needed more WASTA!


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Please excuse my ignorance but what is the difference between Beer and Lager?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ossy said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but what is the difference between Beer and Lager?


On a VERY basic level beer is more natural and lager more chemical


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Lager

Lager - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Beer

Ale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And lager is drunk by southern shandy poofters.

And those from wales...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And lager is drunk by southern shandy poofters.
> 
> And those from wales...


Am beer man thank you very much you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Cider.... More natural - you'll be sorely disappointed when you get here then - just don't forget the 4 bottles of dog you promised!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Oddly enough I do drink cider when its hot!
Will be in the cargo case!!


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

S**t I've been drinking cheap lager all this time... so next time I hit the bar and want a real beer.. what do you suggest?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Duval, Leffe Blonde or Brun, Hoegaarden to name but four...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Duval, Leffe Blonde or Brun, Hoegaarden to name but four...


When they launched Hoegaarden in UK Majestic Wine did an offer of 50p a bottle! Was a very messy BBQ that weekend!!


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Its hard to beat a nice pint of Guinness in Dublin on a cold day by a nice fire, I will miss that when I move to Dubai, but looking forward to using up a lot of energy trying new beers


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Well everyone for your information we'll me meeting in Jebel Ali Club on Thursday night at 9pm (organized in parallel with another website which I guess I'm not allowed to announce lol).. So everybody is welcome to show up whenever they want.. If you've any questions feel free to send me a pm.. 

CHeers!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And not all beer drinkers are round....some of us prefer the term cuddly!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad I made the inital comment ... this is good keep it goin'


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> Glad I made the inital comment ... this is good keep it goin'


So you up for a real ale night then faten?

Yeah yeah, JAC just sell lagers - I was meaning Belgium night complete with moules et frites + mayo at BBC or Blues. (Elph might turn up too - showing her new lithe body.....)

Girls are allowed too, you don't need to have facial hair - although some real ale aficionados prefer their women like that (allegedly)...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So you up for a real ale night then faten?
> 
> Yeah yeah, JAC just sell lagers - I was meaning Belgium night complete with moules et frites + mayo at BBC or Blues. (Elph might turn up too - showing her new lithe body.....)
> 
> Girls are allowed too, you don't need to have facial hair - although some real ale aficionados prefer their women like that (allegedly)...



Hell yea .... any excuse for a good night out ..... anyone else in ?? More the merrier !!:clap2: :eyebrows:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

_Girls are allowed too, you don't need to have facial hair - although some real ale aficionados prefer their women like that (allegedly)... _

Hmmm .... been a bit of a while since I was _"an oil painting"_ so I guess some facial hair ... might work ... gorrilla pits and hairly legs though don't do it for me any more !!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

People have often said that I'm an Oil Painting - by Botticelli!


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey there everyone,

I hope you've started this fine Thursday morning as cheerful as I have, considering the weekend has finally arrived!!

Now, I'm not sure if JAC is taking reservations on Thursday evenings but I want to give it a try. So please let me know if you'll be there today for sure so I can make a reservation for the correct pax.

Hope to see you all tonight..

Cheers!!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> People have often said that I'm an Oil Painting - by Botticelli!


Whereas I frequently get compared to a Salvador Dali.


----------

